# Responisible Pet Owners



## Alex. (Feb 29, 2016)

I was out hiking yesterday and I saw this and helped the dog get off the thin  ice. I was soaked and it was freezing. The dog could have fallen through at any time. It was unsure of its steps and looked frightened.  












BTW the owner was talking and did not even know where their dog was.

I guess this is a PET PEEVE of mine


If you have a pet please be a responsible owner


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 29, 2016)

You probably saved that dogs life.  Good job!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 29, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> You probably saved that dogs life.  Good job!


The dog was so scared  and confused.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

I just watched a video of firefighters rescuing a dog in the ice, it was just about dead..

Bless your heart! You could have fallen through the ice too. 

It is a big Pet Peeve of mine too..


----------



## Ravi (Feb 29, 2016)

Why did you pause to take photos?


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Bless your soul. Well done.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 29, 2016)

Ravi said:


> Why did you pause to take photos?







 I was calling the dog to come over and I am something of  photographer so I always have a cam on me. No sense in going out there and approaching the dog.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > You probably saved that dogs life.  Good job!
> ...



I've been on ice even harder than that. The pictures you captured are amazing because you can see the old timer start to feel the ice crack. It can happen in the tiniest of spots even though the other ice is like 3 feet deep. You captured his face at that exact moment. And then it goes out like a spider web of cracks.

It's a ruh roh like you never felt before.

Well done. Well captured.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you pause to take photos?
> ...



Best you didn't.  Honestly so well done.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

Alex. said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you pause to take photos?
> ...



I have stopped traffic before to grab a dog in the middle of the street..found his home...why have a dog if they aren't your priority..
But I did have a beagle that lived to escape ..lol

.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Thanks tinydancer. Just one of those moments


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 29, 2016)

Good Job!  It's a pet peeve of mine as well. 

About a month or so ago, the people next door got a puppy (very young, still had it's milk teeth), and they let it out to go pee.  Well, it seems that they had something they had to do, so they left the puppy outside in about 30 degree weather. 

I had to go to the store that day, and heard some whimpering coming from under the car, and saw the puppy sitting there shivering and trying to stay warm.  Well, I went back inside and told my room mate about the puppy, and she told me to take it out some dog treats, and see what happened.  I put some treats in a sheltered corner, and left him to eat safely while I pulled out the car and did my errand.

When I got back, the puppy was still there, so I asked my roomie if I could bring it inside to warm him up and give him some water.  When she saw him, she immediately liked the puppy (even though the cat didn't), and we discussed keeping him if we couldn't find the owner.  I figured it was some neighbor (like I said, it was a really young puppy), and would check up and down the street after 5:00 pm.

First place I tried was next door, and they were sitting there playing video games.  I asked if they had lost a puppy and they said yes, and told me what it looked like, which happened to be the puppy that I had over at my house. 

My roomie told me that if it happens again, we're gonna have a dog.

Yes, people who don't watch over their pets and put them in unnecessary danger piss me off as well.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Cripes I live in ice fishing land with cabins on ice sporting beer gardens guys. I am never ever going out there but I know my ice and I do wish more dog owners would be more careful this time of year. Just a couple of minutes on an old timer on ice with no way to get to them your dog is dead. Drowned dead. Get real people and don't let them run on ice.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I got one of my cats that way.  I parked my car in the middle of the highway and stopped traffic both ways and then scooped her up.  Animals should have the right a way always!


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Good Job!  It's a pet peeve of mine as well.
> 
> About a month or so ago, the people next door got a puppy (very young, still had it's milk teeth), and they let it out to go pee.  Well, it seems that they had something they had to do, so they left the puppy outside in about 30 degree weather.
> 
> ...



 

Keep talking to the cat. She's going to get a buddy. Buy her lots and lots of treats and a cat scratching pole that she can hammer down on. 



Seriously though, I've done rescue for so many years. Only if you want this baby. And I'm not alone on this board. Many good people here that can help you with rescue. 

I specialize in rare breeds (used to breed Louisiana Catahoulas) to try to find placements but I'm pretty good on poodles too. And other adorable mugwumps. If they dump her again and you go into a "found situation" make sure you get it out here to us because we can help you with seizure.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 29, 2016)

I love dogs, last one I had broke my heart. They are like kids, they get away from you, you don't own them, and they have free wills and a character of their own and there isn't much you can do about it. I don't want anymore pets or kids.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

I have always had large dogs..I found out I had cancer, and my dog had cancer ( 2nd time )in the same week last May. She died a week later.... I cried and cried...my family insisted I get another dog right away.
I found my awesome Eloise ( small poodle mix ) in a shelter , she hasn't left my side since. I am training her to be a support dog, she goes everywhere with me.

Also I have never been a cat person...but 4 of them found me..2 are outside and won't come in..2 are inside. All are neutered...lol


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

MaryL said:


> I love dogs, last one I had broke my heart. They are like kids, they get away from you, you don't own them, and they have free wills and a character of their own and there isn't much you can do about it. I don't want anymore pets or kids.



I'm trying to figure out how to go into this good night responsibly.

Not ancient. Got a lot of good years left. I'm thinking more and more and this is a big deal how to take on terminally ill pets that have been abandoned and be their sanctuary till death. 

I'm going the other way. Why dear heart would you abandon a calling that clearly you loved before. Oh and tell me about pain. When I lost all my catahoulas I thought I would leave all my sanity behind but you work through it. 

Takes a couple of years battling it out on a good message board but you do work thru this. 

I'm thinking the old. I'm thinking the now. I'm thinking a lot of bucket lists for a lot of old timers. I think I can do it and inspire others to do the same.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I love dogs, last one I had broke my heart. They are like kids, they get away from you, you don't own them, and they have free wills and a character of their own and there isn't much you can do about it. I don't want anymore pets or kids.
> ...



Makes me cry how kind of you...Bless your heart...Go for it..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 29, 2016)

TD is definitely a special person.   She has a wonderful heart!


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> I have always had large dogs..I found out I had cancer, and my dog had cancer ( 2nd time )in the same week last May. She died a week later.... I cried and cried...my family insisted I get another dog right away.
> I found my awesome Eloise ( small poodle mix ) in a shelter , she hasn't left my side since. I am training her to be a support dog, she goes everywhere with me.
> 
> Also I have never been a cat person...but 4 of them found me..2 are outside and won't come in..2 are inside. All are neutered...lol



Pyewacket lasted till he was 21 years. Really didn't think I was a cat person at the time. The beasties that stick with us are either the most brilliant (I prefer to think of them in that way) or aliens who have not realized our brilliance.

All in all I'm just glad I have mine.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is Eloise.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> View attachment 65336   Here is Eloise.


She looks like a stuffed teddy bear!  Very cute!


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > I have always had large dogs..I found out I had cancer, and my dog had cancer ( 2nd time )in the same week last May. She died a week later.... I cried and cried...my family insisted I get another dog right away.
> ...



I feel they are angels, and know more than we think..They just can't talk  about it..lol


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Just time to put to action where the heart leads. I've read some inspiring stories where I've found out on this one website old dogs are just abandoned and the heart bleeds for how the old dogs react to being dumped. And how to take action. 

So why not? What's a few old timers around this house to give them loads of love. Raven my young black and tan will keep them going and certainly my cats rule the roost.

A few years back when it was death on death on death holy toledo it seemed we were burying all our babies all the time the last thing I wanted was to take on a dying dog.

But now I realize this time is ours. What one family couldn't handle I realized we could. Make death wait and make every day of living a party for a fur buddy. This will be my spring. 

And it feels good.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



How can someone just dump their dog when they get old...?  What kind of person does that...geezzz  I had a dog in my 20's who caused me so much trouble....lol...but I committed to her when I got her as a pup. 

Are you going to go to the shelter?



.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> View attachment 65336   Here is Eloise.



What a doll! Love them dearly. Big dogs for my life but adore the small great ones. 

Swizzle was a rescue poodle for me. Apricot. A doll. But a drunk. Oh my god she was so funny. I didn't know this when we rescued her. We're out in the back of our property and my husband had made us a couple of drinks. Willowdale. My husband goes how did you knock over your drink? And of course I went I didn't.

Ruh roh. It's getting hotter and he made me another drink and whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooah that tippled too. At this point Swizzle is starting to careen around the yard. Things you learn when you rescue . She could snork a drink in a second. Got her straightened out and to the best home ever in a life.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 65336   Here is Eloise.
> ...



What a lush...must have been so funny to watch...

I wish I had a large farm / land and go get all of the dogs in the shelters..


.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



We have land out here and believe it or not in a small town like mine I have a post mistress who is gold. She did something a few years back I'm going to nominate her for.

We'd had at the end of our road in Sundown a lady who took all the dump off cats and kittens from our area. We all helped her feed them and take care of them. This is what you do when you are country.

We all donated food and I helped with others the husband make it thru his wifes death but also thru her committment to the cats because he was losing it and we understood that. It was horrible for him and we all tried to help.

She died the same spring I lost Dusty Roads and Bad Ass and our small world sort of went a kilter .We've been talking back and forth now



Long story short we have both agreed on old timers. Trying to figure out how to do it. But trust me. It will be done.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



You have no idea. I'm singing Mas Tequila!


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



By the way me too. Just got a notice of a Tennessee Walker Horse not able to move for two years. Hobbled out in Washington. We do what we can.


----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 29, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I am excited to see your dream grow. Please keep us updated..maybe start a blog of your journey.. blog about each one that you rescue..


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 29, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



ast and forward. Joy has rescued so many. I've been the breeder going what the hell you got there now?

We're an odd team for true. Let's see if we can get this to rock. Both of us though really because of personal experiences starting to focus on the unwanted older beasties.  Noticed Mark Levin on it too.


----------

